

Is Online Learning Better? Maybe Not—At Least, Not at First - blatherard
http://kaysteiger.com/2011/07/19/is-online-learning-better-maybe-not%E2%80%94at-least-not-at-first/

======
billswift
>Overall, what this study points to is that even as many colleges, both for-
profit and nonprofit, are boasting online courses that can give students
increased flexibility, the outcomes aren’t matching up with face-to-face
courses, especially during those students’ first semesters.

Then again, maybe that is exactly what the study is showing. The outcome
statistics in the paper could easily be interpreted as increasing the
students' flexibility - they feel more comfortable taking courses they want or
need without feeling as much need to continue on to graduate. There is too
little information provided to decide for or against either interpretation.

